# unbound external nameserver



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All

I have unbound running on my laptop. When *I* booted up today *I* couldn*'*t resolve any hosts. Finally figured out it was the resolv.conf.
*I* had to uncomment the external google nameserver to resolve any hosts.

So my resolv.conf now looks like this


```
# Generated by resolvconf
search localdomain
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 127.0.0.1
options edns0
```

But it was working fine yesterday with this config


```
# Generated by resolvconf
search localdomain
#nameserver 8.8.8.8
#nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 127.0.0.1
options edns0
```

using only the unbound nameserver

*I* have unbound set up on Linux and it works with only the unbound nameserver as well

Anyone got any ideas what*'*s going on?


----------



## Lamia (Jan 14, 2019)

Try some troubleshooting commands - drill, traceroute, etc. It may be that name resolution is no longer possible on your machine and/or via your ISP. 

Your config might also have been tampered with.

Do you have a recursive/authoritative dns server (nsd) running? Or is your unbound meant  to connect to a dnscrypt-proxy on your machine or somewhere on the Internet? Again, your unbound is just not connecting to the next server inline...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2019)

Order of nameserver in resolv.conf is important. The first server is always used, the second is only used when the first doesn't respond (time-out). The third only when the second doesn't respond, etc.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Order of nameserver in resolv.conf is important. The first server is always used, the second is only used when the first doesn't respond (time-out). The third only when the second doesn't respond, etc.


You are right. Thanks for that info SirDice. That is why I asked if he has some other services that might operate at 127.0.0.1 running.


----------

